# B 52 Rooster!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Just got this mount done! I did not detach the tail feather, so it's guess, but measuring under the tail it came to 25 1/2 inches, so you could add another inch plus if you count the quill. Thanks for checkin' out!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Nice Mount. I like the sign!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

excellent


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

damn Rick you do nice work!!!!! Looks unbelievable hanging on the wall. Thanks


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

123


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

How long were it's spurs?

Very nice!


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Who mounted it?? that is the worst job i have ever seen. It looks like a 5 year old did it in his dads garage. I will tell you what, Send it to me and i will display it in my home so you dont have to suffer the embarasment. Seriously that is one FINE looking mount!!! WELL DONE!!!! what does it cost to get a bird done like that??


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

kgpcr said:


> Who mounted it?? that is the worst job i have ever seen. It looks like a 5 year old did it in his dads garage. I will tell you what, Send it to me and i will display it in my home so you dont have to suffer the embarasment. Seriously that is one FINE looking mount!!! WELL DONE!!!! what does it cost to get a bird done like that??


How did you know I was 5? Well, that's how old my wife says I act like at times. And, I work out of my basement not the garage! I get $250 for a pheasant like that! www.roughridergamebirds.com :beer:


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

woodpecker said:


> Am I seeing things or does that sign have bullet holes??


Looks like where they nailed the sign to the wood!


----------

